# views stuck at 0



## dice (Mar 11, 2008)

for some topics where there are many replies, the views count it stuck at 0, ask shown below:


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 8, 2008)

It's minor for me, major for people who go to this site constantly just to see how their posted question's going...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2008)

Topic view counts are only updated every 3 hours to save CPU usage


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 14, 2008)

thats wierd


----------



## Retal (Jul 27, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> thats wierd


No, it's a performance enhancement.


----------



## kjean (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it's some sort of a delaying bug. So, just delaying without a bug. xD


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats da point of bumping this topic??


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 8, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Topic view counts are only updated every 3 hours to save CPU usage




Oh, I see. Thats perfectly resonable. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Whats da point of bumping this topic??


----------



## Davess (Dec 9, 2009)

I get this all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 posts with 0 views


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I see this all the time, in some places, but not others.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 10, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I see this all the time, in some places, but not others.



Weird, *never* happened to me.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Whats da point of bumping this topic??


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stole my idea


----------

